# furniture makers albufeira?



## frankmccaffery (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi there, first post.
Would anybody know of a place that can make or supply a small bar counter for a house in Ferrerais please?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

frankmccaffery said:


> Hi there, first post.
> Would anybody know of a place that can make or supply a small bar counter for a house in Ferrerais please?:fingerscrossed:


Find your nearest, noisiest lunchtime builders restaurant - the kind that does a fixed menu lunch with a drink and a coffee for €6.50. Visit during the busiest time and say the word 'Carpinteira ?' to the owner in a questioning way whilst pointing at the crowd.

If you have a paper template or a drawing with dimensions prepared and you know the thickness and preferably the material then you should be able to do a deal within a few minutes.


----------



## frankmccaffery (Mar 7, 2016)

MrBife said:


> Find your nearest, noisiest lunchtime builders restaurant - the kind that does a fixed menu lunch with a drink and a coffee for €6.50. Visit during the busiest time and say the word 'Carpinteira ?' to the owner in a questioning way whilst pointing at the crowd.
> 
> If you have a paper template or a drawing with dimensions prepared and you know the thickness and preferably the material then you should be able to do a deal within a few minutes.


hey, thanks a million, good idea, will do. Cheers mate.


----------



## frankmccaffery (Mar 7, 2016)

good idea, thanks for that Mr Bife.


----------

